# Musicians Against Halloween



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I wasn't sure where to post this so feel free to move this thread if it doesn't belong here! That said, the following news hit me like a truck...

Once again, we are persecuted. Many artists have joined an anti-Halloween movement cause they wanna 'bring an end to the horrible and inhumane tradition known as Halloween'. Damn, some people are funny. If those idiots think they can stop Halloween, they're totally wrong. People have been celebrating All Hallow's Eve for hundreds of years and it's not going to stop anytime soon. I think my little yard haunt might take another twist this year...

And speaking of those artists, guess who's the all time worst hypocrite? ELVIRA!!! According to the following link, she has joined the anti-Halloween movement!

*Musicians Against Halloween: Indie Cynicism at Its Best*

And now here's the link where you can listen to this barf-inducing song:

www.vice-recordings.com/halloween


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

This strikes me as strange (perhaps a joke?) because, although I've never heard of most of these folks, Roky Erickson is a pretty respectable artist.

Bizarre!

http://www.rokyerickson.net


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

*It appears to be satire*

From the site:



> *A CELEBRATION OF HALLOWEEN*
> 
> Halloween is a fun holiday, and as such, this song is meant to be fun. As a satire, it is a comment on the current climate of fear and western-centric benefit songs. Of course we don't really want to end Halloween: we're celebrating Halloween in all its spoooooky splendor. Think of it as both a trick&#8230;and a treat, for your ears!


http://www.vice-recordings.com/halloween/press.php


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

i really hope this is a joke im listening to as we speak. And as a fan of sum 41 and the arcade fire im kind of surprised


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

ScareFX: I clicked on the link you posted and it also says: 'AN ALL STAR CAST SAYING “ENOUGH!” TO HALLOWEEN' and 'This anti-Halloween call-to-arms also stars a grab-bag of legends such as...'

Also, I checked on the internet and I've read some other articles and people say it really is an anti-Halloween movement.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The press release says



> A BENEFIT FOR UNICEF
> 
> All proceeds are donated to UNICEF. This project is also intended to raise awareness of UNICEF's annual tradition of Trick-or-Treat For Halloween, wherein Kids Help Kids by going door-to-door collecting funds in boxes.


It's a satirical fund raiser.

Contact Info:

MEDIA CONTACT: Kathryn Frazier, BIZ3 homepage: www.biz3.net

[email protected] &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;773-645-1035 office&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 773-793-6132 cell


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

OK, here is the list of "artists"
The Arcade Fire’s Win & Regine 
Beck 
Buck 65 
David Cross 
Devendra Banhart 
Elvira 
Feist 
Gino Washington 
Les Savy Fav’s Syd Butler 
Islands’ J’aime 
Malcolm McLaren 
Nardwuar the Human Serviette 
Peaches 
The Postal Service’s Jimmy Tamborello 
Rilo Kiley’s Jenny & Blake 
Roky Erickson 
Sloan’s Chris Murphy 
Smoosh’s Aysa & Chloe 
Sonic Youth’s Thurston Moore 
Spark’s Russell Mael 
Subtitle 
Sum 41’s Stevo 
Tagaq 
They Were Molecules’ Liane Balaban 
Wolf Parade’s Dan & Spencer 
Yeah Yeah Yeah’s Karen O 

I've heard of Beck, thats it, the rest of these guys can be found at your local coffee house playing for free Espesso and $10.

A buch of nobodys, who cares.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

not really a bunch of nobodies

sum 41 are big
peaches is big
arcade fire are big
beck is big
yeah yeah yeahs are big
rilo kiley are big
sonic youth are big

i think theyd be playing for more than 10 bucks too


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, **** those bands. I've never heard of most of those bands. The ones that I heard of, I don't listen to anyway. I'm a metal and punk guy, so, this doesn't affect me in any way. Are some or most of those bands emo? It wouldn't surprise me at all. Don't they have something better to do like cry over a girl that dumped them or something.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Joke at best. The only people I can see going against Halloween are really strong Christian who have very little idea were Halloween came from and people who have researched true value of what Halloween once was and what it came to today. I think it is kind of funny actually.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok everyone... it's a JOKE. It's being done as a satire. Read the entire post here and the entire article in the link given above to see that it's just a joke poking fun at another similar musical collaboration.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I knew something was up with this post.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Oh thank God I didn't burn all my Elvira stuff... I still love you babe!


----------

